# General > Technical Support >  Laptop Repiar

## Jackpot

I'm looking for someone to repair my laptop if possible!  

I don't think it's a big issue, either a loose or broken connection.  When you open the lid and switch on all is good until the lid moves and then the screen seems to lose its connection, move slightly and it works fine again!

Can anyone help?

Thanks!

----------


## poppett

Robin at RomArt within Pixel IT in Thurso just beside Tesco.

----------


## Jackpot

Thank you poppett!

----------

